# Spam Scramble (Bear Style)



## Bearcarver (Jul 24, 2018)

*Spam Scramble (Bear Style)*


OK Guys, I’ve done this often with Bacon, since Mrs Bear’s Mom first served it up to me at 2 AM in 1971:
* (Warning—Another Bear Story!!)*

I had just gotten out of the Army (May of 1971), and Mrs Bear & I were living at her parents house for a month, while we were waiting for Settlement on our first house. I had gone back to the Bethlehem Steel job I left 3 years earlier when I went in the Army.
So I was working Middle Shift, which ended at 1 AM. After cleaning up & the long drive home, this put me at my temporary home just before 2 AM. My Wonderful Mother-in-law was sitting up waiting for me, and asked if I was hungry & if I liked Bacon & Eggs. I answered, “Yes” & “Yes”, but told her she didn’t have to bother at 2 AM. She said, “No bother”, and proceeded to make the first Bacon Scramble I ever had. I’ve had it many Hundreds of times since.

BTW: Mrs Bear was in bed sleeping at this time, because she had to get up early to go to her Full-Time Job.

*So 48 years later,* This is the first time I decided to try this Breakfast with Spam, instead of Bacon. Hope You All enjoy seeing it, as I enjoyed consuming it.

First I cut up a leftover piece of Spam into Small Cubes, and threw them in a Hot Greased Pan.
I kept flipping them around until they were mostly Browned on the outside & pretty well cooked on the inside.
Then I spread the Spam Cubes out in the Pan, and Dumped 3 lightly beaten Eggs over the Cubes.
I flipped things around a few times, as the Eggs began to set up, and watched for the eggs to be done, but not browned or burnt.
Then I dumped the whole Pan onto a Dinner Plate, add Black Pepper, and dive in!!

I love this stuff——I think it may have even been better than when I do this same thing with Chopped up Bacon!!

Thanks For Checking This Out, and enjoy the Pics.

Bear


First Chopped up some Spam into Small Cubes:







Once the Spam Cubes are well browned, I spread the cubes out & add 3 lightly Beaten Eggs:






Flip this all around until Eggs are done, but not Browned or Burnt:






Dump contents of Pan onto my Plate, and Add lots of Fresh Ground Black Pepper:






A Closer Look at a Great Breakfast!!






Visitors in my front yard, taken from a front window while eating this Breakfast:


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 24, 2018)

That looks delish!

You and me both Bear!
I make the same breakfast both ways, bacon or Spam.
Tasty and filling.


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jul 24, 2018)

Looks like you've had a lovely and delicious morning! Great story too.

I too have memories of chipped ham in scrambled eggs that cause cravings for it...Islay's chipped ham... kind of like chipped spam...lol. I've more recently discovered putting herbs in things, fresh and freeze dried, on eggs, on grilled sandwiches, in burgers... may sound simple but herbs were always an afterthought. Spices in bottles, maybe. Herbs, huh? It's like there's a whole new world of flavor out there that I never knew about! I've been putting quarter inch pieces of cream cheese and dill in scrambled eggs lately. It's _dillicious_! :p That would be good with spam in it!

Nothing beats the originals though.


----------



## bbqbrett (Jul 24, 2018)

When I was a kid my dad used to make some spam and eggs for breakfast sometimes.  I have done it a few times myself but not for years.  May have to go back and revisit that breakfast.


----------



## gary s (Jul 24, 2018)

Long, Long time since I had Spam, I do leftover sausage patties that way.

I would sure eat that Looks good 

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 24, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> That looks delish!
> 
> You and me both Bear!
> I make the same breakfast both ways, bacon or Spam.
> Tasty and filling.



Thanks John.

Bear




KrisUpInSmoke said:


> Looks like you've had a lovely and delicious morning! Great story too.
> 
> I too have memories of chipped ham in scrambled eggs that cause cravings for it...Islay's chipped ham... kind of like chipped spam...lol. I've more recently discovered putting herbs in things, fresh and freeze dried, on eggs, on grilled sandwiches, in burgers... may sound simple but herbs were always an afterthought. Spices in bottles, maybe. Herbs, huh? It's like there's a whole new world of flavor out there that I never knew about! I've been putting quarter inch pieces of cream cheese and dill in scrambled eggs lately. It's _dillicious_! :p That would be good with spam in it!
> 
> Nothing beats the originals though.



Thank You Kris!!
I'm not much good on Herbs, except for a few special items.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## greatfx1959 (Jul 24, 2018)

OMG that looks delicious, big like from here for sure. Also i enjoyed the story very much!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 24, 2018)

bbqbrett said:


> When I was a kid my dad used to make some spam and eggs for breakfast sometimes.  I have done it a few times myself but not for years.  May have to go back and revisit that breakfast.




Thanks Brett!
Yup---Better Revisit it. I like it even more than I used to.

Bear


----------



## MeatSkull (Jul 24, 2018)

I was thinking hmmm spam and eggs... then hmmm deer and eggs! :D


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jul 24, 2018)

MeatSkull said:


> I was thinking hmmm spam and eggs... then hmmm deer and eggs! :D



:eek:...

Ok, maybe somebody had to say it...


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 25, 2018)

gary s said:


> Long, Long time since I had Spam, I do leftover sausage patties that way.
> 
> I would sure eat that Looks good
> 
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
Yup---Sausage Scramble would fit Great too!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 25, 2018)

Great story for sure.
Spam & eggs a sure bet. Eggs is kinda like bacon they are good with just about anything in the meat line.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 25, 2018)

greatfx1959 said:


> OMG that looks delicious, big like from here for sure. Also i enjoyed the story very much!




Thank You Greatfx!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 25, 2018)

Never had a problem with Spam itself, but never got past the gelatin goo its packed in. Scrambles and skillets are a go-to breakfast for me so I have to give you a like.


----------



## greatfx1959 (Jul 25, 2018)

I have noticed the last few years you dont see the gelatin in the tins like you used to.
tony


----------



## 801driver (Jul 26, 2018)

Thanks for sharing.  I had this a couple weeks ago.  I had a little bit of onion left over from the night before (I'll keep a slice one day) chopped it up small and put in with the spam about half way through to mix in.  Good stuff.  Got me thinking about a Spam Omelet. Ha Ha


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 26, 2018)

I plan to fry up some of the back bacon I finished all chopped up and add some eggs...

Any one else ever add left over rice to these kinda things?


----------



## WaterRat (Jul 26, 2018)

Looks good! I do this also, usually with breakfast sausage sometimes bacon...but.... where' the cheese!?!?! No one adds cheese!?!?! LOL.

My favorite ever was down in Playa del Carmen, MX at a tiny little breakfast place, one young guy working the grill while Mamasita used a big hand operated juicer to make the best (and biggest) cup of fresh OJ ever. Being MX, the eggs and sausage had some peppers and onions, cheese, and tortillas added but still looked pretty much like Bear's at the end :)


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 26, 2018)

Peppered back bacon, two eggs, and some Galettes. <Well, deepsouthdish called it that. They're just milk and flour, quickly fried in oil and then I put some butter on!>

Odd thing..Peppered back bacon has a more traditional bacon taste then the plain one. Which makes me think I mighta been a bit off in my curing some how on the plain one. Still safe to eat, but who knows! Or maybe it's the pepper..!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 26, 2018)

Nothing wrong with cheese as long as its good and sharp. :D

Warren


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 26, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Nothing wrong with cheese as long as its good and sharp. :D
> 
> Warren


You said it! Kerrygold reserve cheddar is one of our favourites!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 26, 2018)

greatfx1959 said:


> OMG that looks delicious, big like from here for sure. Also i enjoyed the story very much!



Thank You GF !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear



MeatSkull said:


> I was thinking hmmm spam and eggs... then hmmm deer and eggs! :D



Thank You MeatSkull !!
I do some Deer & Eggs, but I usually lay the Venison along side instead of mixed in with the Eggs.

Bear


----------



## bbqbrett (Jul 26, 2018)

WaterRat said:


> Looks good! I do this also, usually with breakfast sausage sometimes bacon...but.... where' the cheese!?!?! No one adds cheese!?!?! LOL.
> 
> My favorite ever was down in Playa del Carmen, MX at a tiny little breakfast place, one young guy working the grill while Mamasita used a big hand operated juicer to make the best (and biggest) cup of fresh OJ ever. Being MX, the eggs and sausage had some peppers and onions, cheese, and tortillas added but still looked pretty much like Bear's at the end :)



I usually add cheese.  However I usually add too much.  Wait a minute, is that actually possible?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 26, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Great story for sure.
> Spam & eggs a sure bet. Eggs is kinda like bacon they are good with just about anything in the meat line.
> 
> Warren



Thank You Warren!!
Couldn't agree more!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 26, 2018)

browneyesvictim said:


> Never had a problem with Spam itself, but never got past the gelatin goo its packed in. Scrambles and skillets are a go-to breakfast for me so I have to give you a like.




Thanks for that Like, Victim!!
Yeah, I remember they used to have a S-load of Gelatin in the cans, but it's been quite awhile since they stopped that business. Must have been getting a lot of complaints. Nowadays they're only a little wet, and no more Gel.

Bear


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 26, 2018)

Ok. Might be worth giving it another shot sometime then. Goes to show you how long its been since I've had it.
But when I've got GOOD bacons and sausage around all the time now, I will have to have the bad late night munchies or something for me to mentally downgrade.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 26, 2018)

browneyesvictim said:


> Ok. Might be worth giving it another shot sometime then. Goes to show you how long its been since I've had it.
> But when I've got GOOD bacons and sausage around all the time now, I will have to have the bad late night munchies or something for me to mentally downgrade.


Some one had home made spam some where.. ..alright google spewed out one result..don't think it was the one I saw but here we go!

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/spam-spam-spam-spam-homemade-spam.201179/

Also to note; the Gelatin was actually largely naturally formed. I'm not sure what changed but I'm guessing with the general trend towards less fat, maybe that is it? 

To me spam is a unique thing....sort of like crummy canned hash we ate when camping. Sure I can and do make way better stuff..but it's not -that- stuff..and well Spam? It's unique. <Though it's also like a bajillion parts more sodium then I need in a month ..>


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 27, 2018)

801driver said:


> Thanks for sharing.  I had this a couple weeks ago.  I had a little bit of onion left over from the night before (I'll keep a slice one day) chopped it up small and put in with the spam about half way through to mix in.  Good stuff.  Got me thinking about a Spam Omelet. Ha Ha



Thanks Driver!
That sounds Great, as long as the onions are fried first.

Bear



TomKnollRFV said:


> I plan to fry up some of the back bacon I finished all chopped up and add some eggs...
> 
> Any one else ever add left over rice to these kinda things?



Sounds Great, You are talking about CB again, right?

Bear


----------



## Steve H (Jul 27, 2018)

Looks good. And a nice write up. That got me thinking of making spam hash. I haven't done that it years.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 27, 2018)

WaterRat said:


> Looks good! I do this also, usually with breakfast sausage sometimes bacon...but.... where' the cheese!?!?! No one adds cheese!?!?! LOL.
> 
> My favorite ever was down in Playa del Carmen, MX at a tiny little breakfast place, one young guy working the grill while Mamasita used a big hand operated juicer to make the best (and biggest) cup of fresh OJ ever. Being MX, the eggs and sausage had some peppers and onions, cheese, and tortillas added but still looked pretty much like Bear's at the end :)



Thank You Rat !!
I put Cheese in just about everything, but I don't like what cheese does to Bacon, when it melts on it. Kinda turns the Bacon soft & I don't like the texture then. Probably be good with this "Spam Scramble" though.

Bear


----------



## WaterRat (Jul 27, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Rat !!
> I put Cheese in just about everything, but I don't like what cheese does to Bacon, when it melts on it. Kinda turns the Bacon soft & I don't like the texture then. Probably be good with this "Spam Scramble" though.
> 
> Bear


Hmmm, never noticed the cheese/bacon thing - does that apply to bacon cheeseburgers too (just curious)? But hey, it's your plate you can make it how you like it! :)


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 28, 2018)

browneyesvictim said:


> Ok. Might be worth giving it another shot sometime then. Goes to show you how long its been since I've had it.
> But when I've got GOOD bacons and sausage around all the time now, I will have to have the bad late night munchies or something for me to mentally downgrade.




Yeah, I never liked that stuff either, but it really has changed.
The only problem I ever have with Spam is the damn pull tab breaking off on me.
Then I gotta stick a knife in & pry a corner up, and then use a pliers to pull it off.
Give it another try---It's a Great change of pace!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 28, 2018)

Steve H said:


> Looks good. And a nice write up. That got me thinking of making spam hash. I haven't done that it years.




Thank You Steve!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 28, 2018)

WaterRat said:


> Hmmm, never noticed the cheese/bacon thing - does that apply to bacon cheeseburgers too (just curious)? But hey, it's your plate you can make it how you like it! :)




Not so much:
With a Bacon Cheeseburger the Bacon is usually pretty well done & Crispy before it's put on top of the burger & cheese.
With the "Bacon Scramble", if I add cheese, the Cheese would be all over the Bacon, causing the Bacon to get somewhat Soggy. Not my favorite Texture. But maybe that's just me.

That's why I'll put a Hot Dog inside a Grilled Cheese, but when I tried Bacon, I didn't like that.

*BTW:  * Here's how a "Bacon Cheeseburger" begins:
*Bacon Cheeseburger *

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 29, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Nothing wrong with cheese as long as its good and sharp. :D
> 
> Warren




Be careful you don't cut yourself!!!:D

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 29, 2018)

Ha


----------



## WaterRat (Jul 29, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Not so much:
> With a Bacon Cheeseburger the Bacon is usually pretty well done & Crispy before it's put on top of the burger & cheese.
> With the "Bacon Scramble", if I add cheese, the Cheese would be all over the Bacon, causing the Bacon to get somewhat Soggy. Not my favorite Texture. But maybe that's just me.
> 
> ...


I can see that. When I add cheese it's right at the end, just long enough to get a little warm and melty when the eggs are almost set. The bacon or sausage is long done by that time. That Cheeseburger looks awesome, LOL!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 29, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> *BTW:  * Here's how a "Bacon Cheeseburger" begins:
> *Bacon Cheeseburger *
> 
> Bear


Bwahahaha... LMAO... Thanks John, if I drank coffee you'd owe me a new keyboard.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 29, 2018)

Looks real good John, but I'm not a big fan of Spam, I'm trying to learn to like it & maybe this recipe will be the one that does it for me!
It certainly looks delicious!!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 29, 2018)

WaterRat said:


> I can see that. *When I add cheese it's right at the end, just long enough to get a little warm and melty when the eggs are almost set.* The bacon or sausage is long done by that time. That Cheeseburger looks awesome, LOL!




If you did it that way, it should be Great!! That would solve the problem.

Mooo-Oink!   Mooo-Oink!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 29, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Bwahahaha... LMAO... Thanks John, if I drank coffee you'd owe me a new keyboard.




LOL---I had the same Problem the first time I saw that picture.
I still have to chuckle every time I see it.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 29, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks real good John, but I'm not a big fan of Spam, I'm trying to learn to like it & maybe this recipe will be the one that does it for me!
> It certainly looks delicious!!
> Al



Thank You Al !!
Last month you said you never had Spam.
Have you had it since that?
I pretty much know what kind of things you like, and I'm betting you'd love it fried up real good, or even Smoked!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 30, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Al !!
> Last month you said you never had Spam.
> Have you had it since that?
> I pretty much know what kind of things you like, and I'm betting you'd love it fried up real good, or even Smoked!!
> ...



I bought some Spam a couple of weeks ago, hoping to make an appetizer out of them. I cubed them up, wrapped them in bacon & put a piece of cheese on top. It sounded real good & looked good too, but it tasted awful. I ended up throwing the whole batch out. I bought a 2 pack of Spam so I still have one can to experiment with. I haven't given up yet!!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 30, 2018)

That looks like a great breakfast bear. I've made it once or twice myself.  I like to add a little shredded cheddar to the mixture.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 30, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> I bought some Spam a couple of weeks ago, hoping to make an appetizer out of them. I cubed them up, wrapped them in bacon & put a piece of cheese on top. It sounded real good & looked good too, but it tasted awful. I ended up throwing the whole batch out. I bought a 2 pack of Spam so I still have one can to experiment with. I haven't given up yet!!
> Al




There's your problem right there---Don't wrap them in Bacon!!!
You want a good "Fried" Bark-like skin on them.
Uncooked Spam is terrible, and the farther you get from uncooked, the better.
The Bacon is keeping the Spam from firming up like it does without the Bacon.
Try that with the other Spam you have---You'll love it.

Actually that's why I don't wrap many things with Bacon, because it keeps the wrapped meat from getting a Browned skin on it, which gives more flavor. If I want Bacon, I'll make it separate & eat it with the meat that I didn't wrap.
That may be just me for most of those other meats, but definitely don't wrap Spam with Bacon.

I think that will help, Al. Let me know.

Bear


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 30, 2018)

Mmmm, Spam!
I do believe it's time for some Monty Python


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 30, 2018)

I like Spam many ways, one way is to slice it very thin and fry it crisp like bacon.
I really like this with the jalapeno or chorizo flavors.

Did you know that in Hawaii Spam is so popular and comparatively expensive to the rest of the US, that it is the object of so much theft that it is usually kept under lock and key?
The druggies steal it and trade or sell it for more drugs.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 30, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> I like Spam many ways, one way is to slice it very thin and fry it crisp like bacon.
> I really like this with the jalapeno or chorizo flavors.
> 
> Did you know that in Hawaii Spam is so popular that it is the object of so much theft that is usually kept under lock and key.
> The druggies steal it and trade or sell it for more drugs.




Exactly!!
And *Shane Patrick Victorino* (born November 30, 1980), nicknamed *"The Flyin' Hawaiian", *who was playing for my *Philadelphia Phillies *when he was attacked by "PETA" when he announced that his favorite food was *"Spam Musubi"*.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 30, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> That looks like a great breakfast bear. I've made it once or twice myself.  I like to add a little shredded cheddar to the mixture.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris




Thank You Chris!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 30, 2018)

@Ishi,
Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 31, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> I like Spam many ways, one way is to slice it very thin and fry it crisp like bacon.
> I really like this with the jalapeno or chorizo flavors.
> 
> Did you know that in Hawaii Spam is so popular and comparatively expensive to the rest of the US, that it is the object of so much theft that it is usually kept under lock and key?
> The druggies steal it and trade or sell it for more drugs.



Yup---My favorite way is pretty thin, and never thicker than 3/8".
I've also found that you don't want to slice & fry a whole can of Spam, if you aren't going to eat it all, because when you reheat it, it gets dried out & really tough. So if I'm only going to eat a quarter can, I only slice & fry a quarter can, and keep the rest in the fridge until the next morning's Breakfast.

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 31, 2018)

Funny I just had a meme pop up on my facebook account that read 

*" If you get a friend request from Hormel deny it - It may be Spam". *

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 31, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Funny I just had a meme pop up on my facebook account that read
> 
> *" If you get a friend request from Hormel deny it - It may be Spam". *
> 
> Chris




Yup---That's the kind of Spam I like!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 26, 2019)

@Eaglechaser ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------

